# 35 weeks - crazy diarrhea & gas, upset stomach, etc. :(



## AshleyR

Sorry that this is kinda gross, but for the past day or so I have had the worst diarrhea, gas, and upset stomach. I'm not sure why this has come on suddenly as I haven't eaten anything unusual. I am under a bit of stress (moving house and with work) that I have attributed it to.... but now I'm just starting to get worried that something's wrong.

My belly has been rock hard and I have SO much gas. My stomach is making loud rumbling noises like I've never heard before - my DH can hear it across the room! When I do go to the bathroom all I am getting is tons of gas (I have no idea how all of that air is even up inside of me!) and my #2 is yellow and watery.

I've googled it and read that it can be normal at this stage as everything's so squished in there..... but it's so extreme seeming that I am starting to get worried! I think I will call my doctor in the AM but still wanted to come here in the mean time to see what the rest of you think???

Baby was moving lots yesterday but at this point my stomach is churning so much it is hard to tell the gas from the baby movements.


----------



## arj

Maybe have some metamucil or lactulose to get your bowel moving along??


----------



## DSM

I've had similar symptoms for the past 2 days too, I'm 33 1/2 wks, I was in the bathroom so long last night (25mins) my OH came knocking on the door to check on me, but it just wouldn't stop! A bit gross but mine is green/black & watery & baby is very active all night, the night before I had period pain like stomach & backache, this morning I just feel like i have a upset stomach & really, really tired, Im gonna stay home & rest today, I see my midwife on thurs anyway so i'll see what happens til then, hoping it's normal - the things people don't tell you about eh! Lol 

All he best to you :-D


----------



## AshleyR

Well, I was up all night in the bathroom - every time I laid down in bed and felt a rumble I was afraid to pass wind for fear of [email protected] myself!!!  Now I am just [email protected] yellowish water - LOTS of it. There's nothing left in me! I don't even know where all the water is coming from.

I've been trying to drink a big glass of water after every time I go so I don't get dehydrated. Still confused about where this is all coming from and how all that air is getting in me! I have never had diarrhea like this before. 

I'm going to take it easy today. Read too many things about pre-term labour and how many ladies experienced their bodies "cleaning themselves out" right before they went into labour! I am only 36 weeks and have been very busy and under a lot of stress lately..... maybe this is my cue to slow down and rest! Hoping it goes away today....


----------



## lola_90

:hugs:

I would drink something like https://www.dioralyte.co.uk/?gclid=CObAxs6z2rACFcQKfAod2Hg6zA as it helps to replace lost salts etc and will stop you from getting dehyrdrated.

I would call your midwife as well if it doesn't improve just to reassure you :flower:


----------



## Sonnenshein_

Goodness me, I'm glad I'm not the only one. I've had this for about two days now, woke up at 4am a couple of mornings ago in so much agony. Felt like really, really extreme trapped wind but apparently nothing felt like coming out!! I couldn't even get out of bed for the pain that morning, and when I finally did a couple of hours later I had the most intense pressure in my pelvis, which I still have now and am walking like a penguin because of it!! Today I just can't stop going to the toilet and my tummy's cramping up so much, both BH and what feels like a regular achey tummy (but no reasons or cause for the achey tummy..) not to mention such terrible backache, no appetite whatsoever and just feeling really off kilter. Isn't pregnancy beautiful, ladies?! haha x


----------



## Luvmyfamily

I'm not the only one!! Off and on for two weeks I've had gas, diarrhea, upset tummy, cramps, and back pain! I thought something was wrong!


----------



## lala222

I had this badly on 2 separate occasions last week! the stomach pain, BAD diarrhea and no appetite...must be normal.


----------



## ktskittle

Oh my goodness... I could've written this post myself! Ugh! I hope it is labor for me though because lo is measuring over 9.5 pounds!!!


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Same thing has been happening to me over the past week! Plus some back pain as well, hate it, hope you get better soon!


----------



## Rosmuira23

I'm them same it's crap literally


----------



## cherrished

I know it's a super old post but I'm having this right now with bad back ache and tightenings but I can't stop running to the toilet and sorry tmi but it's so noisy and watery my belly makes massive gurgling gas sounds you can hear from another room x


----------

